# Saddles on finance



## stacey_lou (19 December 2017)

I am not very good at saving money and equally I have no patients in waiting for a new saddle.

Does anyone offer finance on saddles or payment plans for a nice mono event?


----------



## AFB (19 December 2017)

Fairly sure a lot of the more expensive brands do but if you're looking mid-range how about credit card?

ETA: example here - http://www.suecarsonsaddles.co.uk/finance.html


----------



## ester (19 December 2017)

It is the sort of amount that usually makes the most sense to put on a 0% credit card for as long as you can get the 0% for. The last time I did it I had 36 months.


----------



## rosiesowner (19 December 2017)

I recently took out a fixed interest loan for my saddle from my bank. So pleased I did!


----------



## Shay (20 December 2017)

Just a thought... would it not be better to develop the patience and the discipline to save rather than borrowing?

Credit is useful and sometimes necessary when there is a big expense you cannot delay.  But for a luxury item like a new saddle - you can build up serious problems later if you get into the habit of putting things you don't really need on credit rather than saving for them.  And I think it means more when you finally get it too.

But I am old and a pedant...  no apologies!


----------



## HeresHoping (20 December 2017)

Paypal have a revolving credit facility. See if you qualify. They pay, you pay Paypal back with only a little bit of interest.


----------



## MuffettMischief (20 December 2017)

GFS Monarch saddles can be paid monthly. We have just got once second hand and its lovely to ride in!


----------



## sbloom (20 December 2017)

MuffettMischief said:



			GFS Monarch saddles can be paid monthly. We have just got once second hand and its lovely to ride in!
		
Click to expand...

I would hazard a guess that if you bought one second hand it was almost certainly the retailer, ie your local saddle fitter, that offered you credit, but I stand to be corrected.

Credit cards, or a bank loan, are almost always cheaper if you really need credit.  And it opens up all saddles for you, not all horses will fit into saddles that come on credit!


----------

